# Microsoft Vista SP1 coming tomorrow?



## cool_techie_tvm (Feb 3, 2008)

If you have been waiting for Service Pack 1 for Windows Vista, well, you can now mark your calender. We just received word that Microsoft has scheduled Windows Vista Service Pack 1 for release to manufacturer (RTM) on Monday, February 4, 2008. That's just 1 day away! The OEMs will also receive Windows Vista Service Pack 1 during that week.

Microsoft will be deploying Service Pack 1 in two "waves". Wave 0, which is the one released on February 4, will only include five languages - English, French, Spanish, German and Japanese. The second wave, Wave 1, is scheduled for release 1-2 weeks later, and will cover all 36 basic languages, including Chinese.

Microsoft claims Windows Vista SP1 will provide key improvements on the security, performance and reliability of Windows Vista by providing :

    * All previously released updates since RTM
    * Performance and reliability improvements in core scenarios such as file copy, network browsing, and improved response time to resume from sleep.
    * Support for new types of hardware, and several emerging standards.
    * There are improvements to the administration experience. One of the most important changes we’re making is that BitLocker now supports encrypting for multiple volumes.

Of course, Service Pack 1 will also disable two common methods of hacking Windows Vista, namely the OEM BIOS exploit and the Grace Timer exploit.

Source : *www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=505&pgno=0


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 3, 2008)

guess I will wait for the full language release. Though I neither use nor care about vista, a hot download is a hot download. BSNL H500 FTW. I will just burn the DVD and give it to friends.


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 3, 2008)

^^ So you are a genuine vista user


----------



## iMav (Feb 3, 2008)

@metal: vista sp1 will most probably over ride the patches


----------



## ico (Feb 3, 2008)

@cadcrazy: He isn't a Windows user actually.

I am happy with my XP and openSuse. Waiting for the SP-3 of Windows XP. Guess when are they going to launch........


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 3, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> ^^ So you are a genuine vista user


actually, I am downloading it for fun. To have something extra to give my DVD writer. bsnl500 exercise

I am in the process of burning a DVD with essential windows software in it. It has games, huge developer softwares(VS2008E), etc. Its only 2.4 gb as of now. So I am downloading Vista SP1 to help fill my DVD. Thats all. I just want it to help fill a DVD(with something useful, freeware but non GPL, and windows related)


----------



## INS-ANI (Feb 3, 2008)

hey,where do u live... u know ur exercise may be useful for many needy(read ... me)....


----------



## anandk (Feb 3, 2008)

Yep; expected this week !

Make sure that you windows update HAS installed KB935509 update which was pushed thru windows update, and that it does not show as 'Failed'. It IS required if you want to instal SP1 thru windowsupdates. Else one may have to use its stand alone installer.

*Windows Vista SP1 will support the following delivery methods:*
*Express.* Requires an Internet connection but minimizes the size of the download by sending only the changes needed for a specific computer (approximately 50 MB for x86-based operating systems). 

*Stand-alone.* Recommended for computers with limited Internet connectivity and for applying the service pack to multiple computers. The download size is larger than the express package, but customers can apply a single package to any Windows Vista version and language combination (within a platform). Distribution tools like System Center Configuration Manager 2007 use stand-alone packages to deploy Windows Vista SP1. 

*Slipstream.* The slipstream version of Windows Vista SP1 is media that already contains the service pack, which companies can use to deploy the operating system to new computers or to upgrade existing computers. Availability will be limited. Microsoft will update Windows Vista retail media with Windows Vista SP1 slipstream media in the future. Slipstream media will also be available to Volume Licensing customers.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 3, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> guess I will wait for the full language release.


 
I guess the initial 5 language pack should be enough.

Oh! & just to inform you, MSDN, Connect & Technet users will be getting fresh Windows Vista + SP1 slipstreamed ISO on 4th to download. Time to reinstall Windows after..16 months.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 3, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I guess the initial 5 language pack should be enough.
> 
> Oh! & just to inform you, MSDN, Connect & Technet users will be getting fresh Windows Vista + SP1 slipstreamed ISO on 4th to download. Time to reinstall Windows after..16 months.



Any ideas where can genuine Win Vista Ultimate users can download the SlipStreamed ISO ?


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 3, 2008)

^ we just need SP1 for that.no need for slipstreamed one.i'd do an express install a.s.a.p


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 3, 2008)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> Any ideas where can genuine Win Vista Ultimate users can download the SlipStreamed ISO ?


 
You can ask Microsoft support send you an Updated Media once released, or donload via torrent & use your legal key to install & activate


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 3, 2008)

INS-ANI said:


> hey,where do u live... u know ur exercise may be useful for many needy(read ... me)....


bangalore. can meet in majestic. but you need to pay transportation and media cost.

I do this all the time as I am the one with BSNL-500 in my peer group. Others have dialup, 256kbps UL, etc, all of which are not as good as BSNL-500 in downloading files.


gx_saurav said:


> I guess the initial 5 language pack should be enough.
> 
> Oh! & just to inform you, MSDN, Connect & Technet users will be getting fresh Windows Vista + SP1 slipstreamed ISO on 4th to download. Time to reinstall Windows after..16 months.


I want the full language pack version because some of my friends want some local lingo support. Besides, I don't even need Vista SP1. I am just downloading it to show off my BSNL H500 scheme in front of my lesser net enabled friends. I also download huge freeware, distros, etc just because I can


----------



## 786 (Feb 4, 2008)

So, got any link yet?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 4, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> ^ we just need SP1 for that.no need for slipstreamed one.i'd do an express install a.s.a.p



Yes, i know but i feel the Slipstreamed performs better than the Patched ones.


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I am just downloading it to show off my BSNL H500 scheme in front of my lesser net enabled friends. I also download huge freeware, distros, etc just because I can



Tere jaise logo ki wajah se desh taraki nahi kar raha hai psycho


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Tere jaise logo ki wajah se desh taraki nahi kar raha hai psycho


compliment ke liye shukriya


----------



## george101 (Feb 4, 2008)

so wer is it??????


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

george101 said:


> so wer is it??????


good question. Isn't "today" yesterday's "tomorrow" ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> good question. Isn't "today" yesterday's "tomorrow" ?


 
It's not 4th in USA yet.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Feb 4, 2008)

Found the following screenie of Vista SP1 RTM on MSFN forums

*i179.photobucket.com/albums/w301/praveenpious/VSP1.jpg


----------



## george101 (Feb 4, 2008)

can u tell the IST when it is 4th in USA


----------



## narangz (Feb 4, 2008)

Its 2.44PM IST
&
4:13 AM Monday (EST) - Time in Washington D.C., USA
Chicago   3:13 AM    CST     
Denver   2:13 AM    MST     
Phoenix   2:13 AM    MST     
Los Angeles   1:13 AM    PST     
Anchorage   12:13 AM    AKST     
Honolulu   11:13 PM   -1 day  HST


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes , I was really waiting for this ..
thanks for the news


----------



## george101 (Feb 4, 2008)

So is it out yet... Am waiting...


----------



## Voldy (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for the news buddy ...waiting for these


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Feb 4, 2008)

Checkout *www.news.com/8301-13860_3-9863959-56.html and *windowsvistablog.com/blogs/windows.../announcing-the-rtm-of-windows-vista-sp1.aspx


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 4, 2008)

WOW!
BTW it had already leaked into torrents few hours ago


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> can meet in majestic. but you need to pay transportation and media cost.



Why transportation charge?   Anyone will be ready to pay for media costs. If you are coming in bus, then transportation charges also wouldn't be a problem


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 4, 2008)

MSDN & Technet subscribers will be able to download Vista + SP1 slipstreamed ISO by tomorrow morning as well as standalong 5 Language EXE. Windows Server 2008 RTM is already available now


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> Why transportation charge?   Anyone will be ready to pay for media costs. If you are coming in bus, then transportation charges also wouldn't be a problem


I know. But its because the total cost 4 me is as follows:

Rs. 20 for dvd
Rs. 03 to burn it
Rs. 02 for dvd pouch
Rs. 10 to come to majestic
Rs. 10 to leave majestic.

but in areas like malleswaram, yashwanthpur, etc I can roam around for free.


----------



## anispace (Feb 4, 2008)

from>> *windowsvistablog.com/blogs/wi...vista-sp1.aspx



> Here's the timing for SP1 availability for current Windows Vista users:
> In mid-March, we will release Windows Vista SP1 to Windows Update (in English, French, Spanish, German and Japanese) and to the download center on microsoft.com.  Customers who visit Windows Update can choose to install Service Pack 1.  If Windows Update determines that the system has one of the drivers we know to be problematic, then Windows Update will not offer SP1.  Since we know that some customers may want to update to SP1 anyhow, the download center will allow anyone who wants to install SP1 to do so.
> In mid-April, we will begin delivering Windows Vista SP1 to Windows Vista customers who have chosen to have updates downloaded automatically.  That said, any system that Windows Update determines has a driver known to not update successfully will not get SP1 automatically.  As updates for these drivers become available, they will be installed automatically by Windows Update, which will unblock these systems from getting Service Pack 1.  The result is that more and more systems will automatically get SP1, but only when we are confident they will have a good experience.
> The remaining languages will RTM in April.




so its gonna take another 6 weeks to be available via windows update


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I know. But its because the total cost 4 me is as follows:
> 
> Rs. 20 for dvd
> Rs. 03 to burn it
> ...



20 + 3 + 2 + 10 + 10 = 45! Whoa! you are costly, man! 

Nice to see Vista SP1 coming  Hoping for some speed improvements.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 4, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> 20 + 3 + 2 + 10 + 10 = 45! Whoa! you are costly, man!


+1
Thanks for the info
@metalheadgautam: Can you come to Banashankri Bus Stand?


----------



## anandk (Feb 4, 2008)

*Notable performance changes included in Windows Vista Service Pack 1:* 
25% faster when copying files locally on the same disk on the same machine 
45% faster when copying files from a remote non-Windows Vista system to a SP1 system 
50% faster when copying files from a remote SP1 system to a local SP1 system 
Includes improvements to Windows Superfetch™ that help to further improve resume times, in many environments. 
Improves the performance of browsing network file shares by consuming less bandwidth. 
Improves the speed of adding and extracting files to and from a compressed (zipped) folder.  

*Notable security changes included in Windows Vista Service Pack 1: *
SP1 includes Secure Development Lifecycle process updates, where Microsoft identifies the root cause of each security bulletin and improves our internal tools to eliminate code patterns that could lead to future vulnerabilities. 
Service Pack 1 includes supported APIs by which third-party security and malicious software detection applications can work alongside Kernel Patch Protection on 64-bit versions of Windows Vista. These APIs have been designed to help security and non-security ISVs develop software that extends the functionality of the Windows kernel on 64-bit systems, in a documented and supported manner, and without disabling or weakening the protection offered by Kernel Patch Protection. 
Improves the security of running RemoteApp™ programs and desktops by allowing RDP files to be signed. Administrators now have the control to differentiate the user experience based on the publisher’s identity. 
Data Execution Protection (DEP) is a memory-protection feature available beginning with Windows XP and Server 2003. SP1 improves security with a new set of Win32 APIs to allow programmatic control over a process’s DEP policy. This will provide application developers with finer control on a process’s DEP settings for security, testability, compatibility, and reliability. 
Improves the trustworthiness of data presented in Windows Security Center (WSC) by ensuring that only authenticated security applications can communicate with WSC. 
Improves security on wired networks by enabling single sign on (SSO) for authenticated wired networks. The single sign on experience presents the user with a single point of credential entry rather than being double prompted for local and network logon.


----------



## narangz (Feb 5, 2008)

^^You must have installed SP1 I guess. So what do you feel?


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 5, 2008)

or he might have copy pasted   


jokes apart, thats really cool info


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 5, 2008)

narangz said:
			
		

> ^^You must have installed SP1 I guess. So what do you feel?



Cant say about AnandK  my self using the SP1 right through its testing time.. performance is certainly better, network works really smoth...

with x64 the Gaming performance seems better... also with SP1 the x86 runs pretty decent on a onboard M2N-MX SE with 512 MB (available ram is 480 MB)

so yeah its free so download and install


----------



## Pat (Feb 5, 2008)

Is SP1 final release available for public download yet ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 5, 2008)

There is a leacked ISO on torrents available with the same built number as SP1, however we don't know whether the content of that ISO are legal or not.

Anyone willing to test a 3 GB ISO download


----------



## narangz (Feb 5, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Cant say about AnandK  my self using the SP1 right through its testing time.. performance is certainly better, network works really smoth...
> 
> with x64 the Gaming performance seems better... also with SP1 the x86 runs pretty decent on a onboard M2N-MX SE with 512 MB (available ram is 480 MB)
> 
> so yeah its free so download and install



Not going to download huge file until its released by MS officially. I shall download it from Microsoft.com only


----------



## aku (Feb 5, 2008)

hey guys,
today i'll be installing the vista sp1 iso.
everything seems real to me, i mean the build stamps of various executables.
lets see how it all goes.

PS. is there any way to update/ splitstream the sp1 into a * Recovery DVD*???


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 5, 2008)

akuCRACKER said:


> hey guys,
> today i'll be installing the vista sp1 iso.
> everything seems real to me, i mean the build stamps of various executables.
> lets see how it all goes.


 
Let us know, do not activate it though. You can use it legally for 4 months.



> PS. is there any way to update/ splitstream the sp1 into a *Recovery DVD*???


 
No


----------



## kalpik (Feb 5, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> There is a leacked ISO on torrents available with the same built number as SP1, however we don't know whether the content of that ISO are legal or not.
> 
> Anyone willing to test a 3 GB ISO download


It IS the real deal.. Verified by many! Im downloading it.. Should be done by tomorrow.


----------



## aku (Feb 5, 2008)

should i do a virtual pc install?
cause i dont wanna go through re installing the oem copy again.
By the is there any diff in a patched vista and a splitstreamed one?


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Feb 5, 2008)

akuCRACKER said:


> hey guys,
> today i'll be installing the vista sp1 iso.
> everything seems real to me, i mean the build stamps of various executables.
> lets see how it all goes.


  can u plz tell me what is build number


----------



## aku (Feb 5, 2008)

6001.18000.080118-1840

Btw, though its completely out of topic, is there any way to optimize font rendering in vista?... something like gnome? or may be mac os x???


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 5, 2008)

akuCRACKER said:


> PS. is there any way to update/ splitstream the sp1 into a * Recovery DVD*???



*Microsoft doesn't recommend creating Vista "Lite" with vLite*


> "Microsoft does not recommend using any tool to strip out applications from Windows Vista prior to installing it on your system, as *it may affect* your ability to download future* Windows updates and service packs*, and may cause your system to become unstable", the company said in an e-mail to CNET News.com.



add, but dont strip


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 5, 2008)

akuCRACKER said:


> should i do a virtual pc install?
> cause i dont wanna go through re installing the oem copy again.


 
Virtual PC install will be of no use. Either install it on harddisk or don't install at all.



> By the is there any diff in a patched vista and a splitstreamed one?


 
What do u mean? If you have Vista RTM ISO/DVD then you cannot make a slipstreamed edition as it is not supported. You need to install Vista RTM & then install Service Pack 1 via Windows Update or standalong exe in March.

The only way you can get Windows Vista + SP1 integrated is

1) Torrents, but you cannot be sure about the authenticity of the content.
2) If it is an OEM computer, then ask your vendor to send you a new DVD of Vista + SP1, they might ask for a nominal fees though.
3) Starting from April, all the retail boxes is stores will be having Vista + SP1 in it.

The benefits of slipstreaming SP1 in Vista isn't there. Sinec Vista has an image based installation now, whether you slipstream or install via a standalone setup, there will be no performance difference & all you will loose is about 100 MB of Harddisk space (for backed up files).

]quote]Btw, though its completely out of topic, is there any way to optimize font rendering in vista?... something like gnome? or may be mac os x???[/quote]

You got a LCD or CRT monitor?


----------



## aku (Feb 6, 2008)

lcd, i mean the laptop display.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 6, 2008)

*img181.imageshack.us/img181/1941/snag0000yb1.th.jpg 
Set it like this then set the interface fonts as Segoe UI & Size as u like.


----------



## aku (Feb 6, 2008)

dude, i've tried that, and with the smoothing method set to standard, it looks horrible, no anti aliasing...
man, vista seriously needs some improvement on this aspect.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ Open notepad and paste following code and save the file with name *"Vishal.reg"* and then run the file:


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop]
"FontSmoothing"="2"
"FontSmoothingGamma"=dword:000003e8
"FontSmoothingOrientation"=dword:00000001
"FontSmoothingType"=dword:00000002
```
Restart or log off and you'll notice the change. Now fonts will look better. These are settings which I'm using atm. Tell me whether you liked it or not.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 6, 2008)

akuCRACKER said:


> dude, i've tried that, and with the smoothing method set to standard, it looks horrible, no anti aliasing...
> man, vista seriously needs some improvement on this aspect.


 
That's Y I said to change the interface font to SegoeUI


----------



## anandk (Feb 22, 2008)

Windows Vista SP1 has started appearing on Windows Update ! Folks are beginning to see the presence of Vista SP1 under their available updates.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 22, 2008)

I m already using Vista + SP1 ISO downloaded from Connect. Didn't need to use Kalpik's DVD


----------



## kalpik (Feb 22, 2008)

Dunno how true this is, but: *www.news.com/Microsoft-pulls-Vista-SP1-update/2100-1016_3-6231299.html?tag=ne.fd.mnbc


----------



## aku (Feb 22, 2008)

hey saurav, can ya confirm if both the images are same or not?


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 22, 2008)

The ISO I downloaded & the one Kalpik couriered me is same in size but I haven't checked the md5 hash yet......I trust the connect source.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 22, 2008)

Is SP1 available for download legally from M$?


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 22, 2008)

^^^^ not yet


----------



## nvidia (Feb 22, 2008)

@gx: Is there any difference between the SP1 available on torrents and the one MS is suppose to give??


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 23, 2008)

^^^ may be they could be altered to insert maliciuos code by hackers...

beware..


----------



## nvidia (Feb 23, 2008)

^^So when M$ release it officially?


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Feb 23, 2008)

i just installed it on my pc but didn't noticed much improvement 
vista home premium 64 bit 
its still very slow

*img517.imageshack.us/img517/2109/seteryrtulk6.th.jpg


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Feb 23, 2008)

^^I think this is one of the RC version. The RTM version of SP1 shows "Service Pack 1" without any .668 that yours is showing. You got it from a torrent or windows update??


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Feb 23, 2008)

i downloaded it from microsoft.com


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Feb 23, 2008)

Then its surely is the RC build. The RTM version of Service Pack is not available yet for general users from Microsoft, although you may find a leaked copy of the standalone installer for 5 languages that was given to MSDN subscribers on torrents. Be aware though that these may contain viruses or malwares and in many cases just the RC build repackaged to look like original.


----------



## club_pranay (Feb 25, 2008)

it's available for vista 64bit thru windows update, but for the 32 bit version, we will have to wait till mid march.


----------

